# French D visa and Schengen 90/180 day clock



## Schom (11 mo ago)

I have just received a 6 month French D visa which I plan to use as a tourist in France. I believe that this also gives me the equivalent of a Schengen Visa, allowing me side trips to neighbouring Schengen countries, subject to the 90/180 day rule.

Does my new French D visa reset my Schengen clock? I currently have travelled in Schengen area for about 80 days in the last 180 so am limited to only about another 10 days in Schengen (but outside France).

Or does my new French D visa make no difference to my Schengen clock, it simply allows me to be within France without impacting my 90 days?
thanks for any advice out there!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your six month visa allows you to live in France for six months. During that six months, you are able to "visit" other Schengen countries for up to 90 days in total, though your "residence" during your D visa period remains France.


----------

